# First time plowing.



## ny65 (Apr 28, 2011)

I have got to tell you guys, we had about 3-4" of snow on Saturday. I get up, see the snow, and say to myself, "Let's plow!!" At that point my wife wakes up and says "watch the kids, I have to go food shopping." Two hours later she comes back, and by now I am chomping at the bit to get out there. As she pulls into the driveway I am putting on my boots. I pass her on the walkway to the driveway. I hop in the truck and drop plow for my very first time. WOW!! Not what I expected. I give every one of you guys that do this for a living a big ole pat on the back. It is a lot harder than it looks. The first time i hit a curb I think I may have actually messed my drawers.  I thought I broke something on the truck. I can't see how anyone can get used to that. I did also realize that although i was told that i was missing them, i was a little lax in getting the blade guides.  That may have made it a bit easier. I was basically judging height by hitting the pavement and then raising the plow till the hood stopped moving. Not the best scenario. I apologize for not listening. ( (They are on there now. I picked them up this morning.) I was only doing my driveway and my Dad's, so it was not horrible. I don't plan on doing it for money, or for a living. But there has got to be some sort of how to guide out there for someone like me. I know all you pro's have been doing it for a while, and had someone actually show you the tricks to clearing a driveway and how to get close to the curb without crushing the plow against it. Let's just say I had an experience. You guys who helped me with the plow, I thank you again. And any customer who gives you a hard time about your rates, give them the keys and tell them "If it's so easy to do, you do it." I bet they pay you double.


----------



## DeggyD (Jan 22, 2012)

Well said ny65. I bought a building for my business. 24-space rectangle parking lot with a slope on the far side so all the snow goes there. I thought, 'I dont wanna pay $80-$100 every time it snows a few inches!". So I bought an old '93 2500 with a 8' western on it for $3200. Rusted to hell, but runs. I've used it 5 times, and had to fix it 4 times. Simple stuff, starter, alternator, battery, electrical connections, but still a pain in the ass. Especially a few days ago when it was hovering around zero degrees and I had my head under the hood for about 4 hours.

This site is awesome though. I have learned lots already. I have also learned that there are 2 kinds of equipment: Stuff that has broken, and stuff that is going to break. 

Sometimes I regret the do-it-myself decision. Then of course, I get behind the wheel, slam into a snow bank, and yell YEEE HAAAA!!!! I do enjoy plowing very much.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

All I can say is go slower.

If you're hitting something that hard, then you're misjudging where you're supposed to be plowing.... by going too fast.

Take a chill pill, before you rip your moms petunias out of the ground before they get the chance to spring up...:laughing:


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

You should hear what a tripedge sound like when hits a crack The first time hearing I got out make sure everything was still there


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Why didn't you just throw the kids in the truck and go? My kids have been plowing in the truck since 6 weeks old.


----------



## tread lightly services (Jan 8, 2012)

grandview;1426855 said:


> Why didn't you just throw the kids in the truck and go? My kids have been plowing in the truck since 6 weeks old.


agreed!! got a call wife was at work, threw the kids in the truck they played nintendo ds the whole time i was doing the driveway with the dingo. never once complained.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

ny65;1426697 said:


> I was basically judging height by hitting the pavement and then raising the plow till the hood stopped moving.


Why? .


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

If your driveway has a lip on it ,come in at an angle .


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

grandview;1426855 said:


> Why didn't you just throw the kids in the truck and go? My kids have been plowing in the truck since 6 weeks old.


Thats how I started, my dad had got a plow 2 years ago, and he had surgery on his shoulder so he couldnt use the controller and drive. Guess who found something better than video games at age 15, me. Now I do sidewalks, and a buddy of mine does the driveways. I still get to go out and I love the feeling of being out there with the big boys haha Thumbs Up


----------



## Canplow (Dec 28, 2011)

Try put edge markers on either side of your plow! helps you see where it is!


----------



## ny65 (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks for the tips guys. I am listening. I just need snow to implement your suggestions.  My wife wants nothing to do with MY truck. My kids are 5 and 3. They love playing in the truck, but as far as putting the car seats in the cab, I think my wife would have a coronary artery explode. Hmmmmm....  I now have plow edge markers on. That should make judging where the plow is a little better. It is still not as easy as people think. The truck is roughly 18 feet long, add head gear and plow, that's another 3 or 4 feet? So you are trying to maneuver a 20 - 22 foot long object to clear a drive that is maybe 20 feet long. So back back dragging I end up almost against the opposite curb, blocking the whole street. A lot of back and forth and maneuvering. I am sure there are tricks and tips that come with doing it for a long time. I just have to put my time in. But I have to say, I have not met a nicer bunch of guys. Eveyone has been very helpful and patient with me. I really do appreciate it.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

I would use a snowblower for that drive, it would take 10 minutes. Just my .02


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Why did you buy a plow? This is just more or less for your drive way?


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

atleast he know's what we go thew every storm minus shytting our pants:laughing:. let put him in a koas parking lot during the day, that will get him to learn some new tips and tricks!

go slower, mark you drive way( i get out and walk them with foot prints still sometimes). blade guides will help alot. remember its not a race do it at your own pace and learn the truck and plow then before you know it, it will take you a whoping 3 minuets. also offer to do your neighbors driveway for free it will help get more seat time with this shyt year were having, and might make you a couple bucks in the long run! happy plowing and remember dont smile just yet you might knock your teeth out on the steering wheel:laughing:


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

Where on LI are ya? I am in Suffolk on the south shore. Maybe we'll catch each other on the next storm and I will give ya some tips...Also if you are sticking out in the road invest in an amber light on the roof of your truck. You want to be visible so people watch out... Believe it or not but doing driveway takes more skill than roads and lots.

Just found your other post... realized you are in Kings Park. Just bought a snowblower off a guy right by St. Catherines...


----------



## ny65 (Apr 28, 2011)

I was just in St Catherines this morning. My niece had a baby.  I want to basically do 3 houses. Dad's, sister, and mine. Tranny went on my old truck and i started looking for a new one. This F250 came up and had a dump bed, the plow was a great bonus. Considering last year with that blizzard, my daughter was in the hospital (turns out nothing serious) I drove home that night following a plow truck most of the way home. The next morning I was plowed in 3 feet high and 4 feet wide. I had to get back to the hospital. A good neighbor helped me to dig out. If i had the plow then, it would not have been a problem. As you guys know I had to put some time into fixing it, but for my purposes it works. The only thing wrong with the plow is me.  Like you guys said, i have to go slow and get some experience.


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

Plus every homeowner that plans on doing any home improvements needs a pick up. The fact that yours has a dump and plow is a double bonus. Good to hear nothing serious. My cousin just started at St Catherines as an ER Doctor. Just finished his residency at Stony Brook. We should get together one night for a cup of coffee... I have a 4 year old boy who cant wait to get in the truck with me. Loves to take over the controls when doing the driveway... You will see, plowing becomes an addiction... lol Before you know it you will be wanting to make some extra cash with it. 

Take care, Joe


----------



## perrysee (Jul 30, 2009)

my kids always went plowing with me and loved it ,nothing easier then the back and forward to put them to sleep lol


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

grandview;1426855 said:


> Why didn't you just throw the kids in the truck and go? My kids have been plowing in the truck since 6 weeks old.


i got ya beat. 4 weeks old Thumbs Up


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

birddseedd;1432029 said:


> i got ya beat. 4 weeks old Thumbs Up


I really hope the baby wasn't in the truck when the plow fell off......


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Banksy;1432089 said:


> I really hope the baby wasn't in the truck when the plow fell off......


Which time?:laughing:


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Learning the hard way, it's not so bad. You will only make the mistakes once or twice. I was tired of the side walk crew at 16, bought a plow truck and taught my self


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Banksy;1432089 said:


> I really hope the baby wasn't in the truck when the plow fell off......


no she wasn't. but to be honest it wasent even that hard of a hit, i landed in the hole jsut the right way. :realmad:

im off soon to get those pieces welded by a pro.


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

ny65;1426697 said:



> "Let's plow!!"


So you've met the guys?...Thumbs Up


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Turf Commando;1434722 said:


> So you've met the guys?...Thumbs Up


Not much of a secret code.


----------



## countryboy1365 (Oct 7, 2010)

ny65;1426697 said:


> I was basically judging height by hitting the pavement and then raising the plow till the hood stopped moving.


I'm still confused by this one... your supposed to put it in float not "judge height"


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

countryboy1365;1434760 said:


> I'm still confused by this one... your supposed to put it in float not "judge height"


Not if you have a lip that you know is there. Float is good for uneven plowing.


----------



## countryboy1365 (Oct 7, 2010)

<<< failed to read the part about the lip... Carry on.


----------



## shep28 (Jan 1, 2010)

Once last year when my wife was at work, I had to take care of a customer. I told my girls to jump in the truck and it would be a second. I get there and hit the drive- takes a few minutes. As I am leaving I am flagged down. Something tells me to not do it and then I get greedy. The drive is narrow and in between two homes. I pull up and begin to back drag and my front wheel slides off the drive into the grass and my blade rests against the neighbors fence. Snowing like hell, cold, stuck, I get out and realize that I am in a bad situation. My daughter tells me she has to, "go potty", the other one is is restless. After 1/2 hour I get it out of the rut after ripping out some landscaping with the blade. Lesson learned- don't get greedy- don't plow a drive that you have not scouted out-carry a shovel- carry sand, wood, or other traction supplies- always have at least a half tank of gas- snacks- blanket- no kids!- juiced cell- rope- and bribe your kids to not tell mommy what daddy did on their snowday!!!


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

shep28;1435094 said:


> Once last year when my wife was at work, I had to take care of a customer. I told my girls to jump in the truck and it would be a second. I get there and hit the drive- takes a few minutes. As I am leaving I am flagged down. Something tells me to not do it and then I get greedy. The drive is narrow and in between two homes. I pull up and begin to back drag and my front wheel slides off the drive into the grass and my blade rests against the neighbors fence. Snowing like hell, cold, stuck, I get out and realize that I am in a bad situation. My daughter tells me she has to, "go potty", the other one is is restless. After 1/2 hour I get it out of the rut after ripping out some landscaping with the blade. Lesson learned- don't get greedy- don't plow a drive that you have not scouted out-carry a shovel- carry sand, wood, or other traction supplies- always have at least a half tank of gas- snacks- blanket- no kids!- juiced cell- rope- and bribe your kids to not tell mommy what daddy did on their snowday!!!


rope


----------



## njsnowremoval (Sep 27, 2010)

shep28;1435094 said:


> Once last year when my wife was at work, I had to take care of a customer. I told my girls to jump in the truck and it would be a second. I get there and hit the drive- takes a few minutes. As I am leaving I am flagged down. Something tells me to not do it and then I get greedy. The drive is narrow and in between two homes. I pull up and begin to back drag and my front wheel slides off the drive into the grass and my blade rests against the neighbors fence. Snowing like hell, cold, stuck, I get out and realize that I am in a bad situation. My daughter tells me she has to, "go potty", the other one is is restless. After 1/2 hour I get it out of the rut after ripping out some landscaping with the blade. Lesson learned- don't get greedy- don't plow a drive that you have not scouted out-carry a shovel- carry sand, wood, or other traction supplies- always have at least a half tank of gas- snacks- blanket- no kids!- juiced cell- rope- and bribe your kids to not tell mommy what daddy did on their snowday!!!


LOL. Bribe the kids. That can always backfire on you. MOMMY MOMMY look what daddy bought/ gave us.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

My kids have not missed going out since they were born. Now my one is 18 ,I think I'll send her out plowing and I'll sit home and tell guys on here how to plow!


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

grandview;1435238 said:


> My kids have not missed going out since they were born. Now my one is 18 ,I think I'll send her out plowing and I'll sit home and tell guys on here how to plow!


hahaha. slave labor.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey grandview..

I really dislike your avatar. It's really distracting to others who are infatuated with the way she looks. I just want to tell you to go cook me some Italian food every time you post, but then I remember you're a freaking dude.

And that thought just dies right then and there.


I will say, however, you have some smoking taste in avatars...:salute:


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

i just assumed it was his wife?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

birddseedd;1435477 said:


> i just assumed it was his wife?


Nope,

She's a De Laurentiis lovely lady....

http://giadadelaurentiis.com/


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Dogplow Dodge;1436352 said:


> Nope,
> 
> She's a De Laurentiis lovely lady....
> 
> http://giadadelaurentiis.com/


so she's a house wife?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

birddseedd;1436359 said:


> so she's a house wife?


I'm sure she is, but a lot more as well.

http://www.cookingchanneltv.com/everyday-italian/index.html

She's an amazingly beautiful woman with many talents. Cooking being her specialty. I love that show...and occasionally, I learn something new about how to cook food.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Dogplow Dodge;1436377 said:


> I'm sure she is, but a lot more as well.
> 
> http://www.cookingchanneltv.com/everyday-italian/index.html
> 
> She's an amazing woman with many talents. Cooking being her specialty. I love that show...and occasionally, I learn something new about how to cook food.


my wife does most of the cooking. im more of the crawl through the freezing mud water to fix things so i can do my work late guy


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

birddseedd;1436384 said:


> my wife does most of the cooking. im more of the crawl through the freezing mud water to fix things so i can do my work late guy


That might be the quote of the year right there. Now that's funny.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

cwby_ram;1436402 said:


> That might be the quote of the year right there. Now that's funny.


honestly, unfortunately, respectfully and comically, that seems to be true.


----------



## hummer81 (Feb 1, 2010)

grandview;1432099 said:


> Which time?:laughing:


Puts a new definition to :redbounce baby. Maybe the infant did the welding.:laughing:


----------



## Dakota Dave (Mar 3, 2010)

My kids both plow with Me. Its a easy to keep track of them when they are in the truck. I also added a seat in the tractor cab so they can ride along when stacking. they alway want me to make the pile bigger so they can play in it. It's been real tought this year we haven't had enough snow to make a good pile. the only time I Make them stay in the house with Mom is when I'm snow blowing. I have a 7 ft. blower I top the pile of with , that way I can make a nice run for sledding.


----------



## blmc5150 (Nov 10, 2010)

Antlerart06;1426817 said:


> You should hear what a tripedge sound like when hits a crack The first time hearing I got out make sure everything was still there


LOL. Been there.


----------



## 03sd (Jan 16, 2012)

Dogplow Dodge;1435472 said:


> Hey grandview..
> 
> I really dislike your avatar. It's really distracting to others who are infatuated with the way she looks. I just want to tell you to go cook me some Italian food every time you post, but then I remember you're a freaking dude.
> 
> ...


When im channel surfing and everyday italian is on I have to stop and watch my old lady hasnt caught on yet she has very nice pot holders when she does catch on ill probably be living in the plow truck


----------

